# Where can I buy a King KDS 1000/6000 in EU?



## Jumpy (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd like to buy the King KDS, not the KW variant. 

Any ideas where I can get one in Europe?
Any links also appreciated


----------



## Matus (Feb 28, 2019)

You can find it in two sizes on fine-tools.com (that is a German online shop). Is there a particular reason why are you looking for this combination stone?


----------



## Jumpy (Mar 1, 2019)

Aah, been very busy this week, didn't have time to reply x) There is no particular reason why these grits, but I wanted a sharpening stone (I heard good things about the 1000 on the kds), and I also wanted to try "the feel" of a polishing grit (although I've heard as many positive opinions on the 6000 of the kds). Since it's not that expensive, I decided to go for it.
Do you think this is a good stone for getting into sharpening?

Edit: Oh, and thanks for the link of the site @Matus

Does anyone have experience with buying from fine-tools?


----------



## Jumpy (Mar 1, 2019)

I've noticed there were 2 types of this stone. One appears to have some sort of plastic separator between the two stones




, while in the other one the stones are simply glued together? 




Is there any difference between the two? Or...?..


----------



## inferno (Mar 1, 2019)

Probably no practical difference. 
You can also simply glue any 2 stones you want together. I have used 1 component polyurethane wood/stone glue. Works very well.
I have a shapton pro 1/2k combo and a 220/220 combo. I like to think of it like a 220 double thick


----------



## Jumpy (Mar 1, 2019)

@inferno you're probably right  It probably IS the same model


----------



## Matus (Mar 1, 2019)

@Jumpy I sure many around here bought from fine-tool including me. They are a realiable seller.


----------



## Seqmt (Mar 3, 2019)

https://thesharpchef.co.uk this is where I bought mine [emoji106] did you get one in the end?


----------



## krx927 (Mar 4, 2019)

I also bought from fine-tool. Reputable site.


----------



## Jumpy (Mar 4, 2019)

Seqmt said:


> https://thesharpchef.co.uk this is where I bought mine [emoji106] did you get one in the end?



No, I stuck with the naniwa 1k/3k. I just couldn't have waited any longer, I wanted to try sharpening already


----------

